# Diluting Liquid Soap With Cow's Milk or Fuit Juices



## Darlene (May 4, 2012)

Okay, so now I would like to know if anyone has ever diluted liquid soap paste with cow's milk (no, not powdered) or fruit juices. I don't want to do the freezing or slushy method in the beginning because, when I want to make soap it's usually because I have time right then.

This is a great site! Thanks to all for contributing what you have learned and been through.


----------



## kellistarr (May 4, 2012)

I have yet to try it, but yes, my mind went there.  Before it's over, I'll try it all.

In my spare time, I pour milk cubes, then pop them up and store them in a freezer bag so it's on hand when I get to brainstorming.  Right now, in the freezer, I've got soy milk cubes.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a similar thread on asking about rosewater . I know this post was long ago but I'd like to speak with someone who's diluted their paste with a liquid other than water.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 15, 2014)

I made a base comprising of coconut, mct, and castor oils only. I divided the base into three 19oz batches , and added 11oz each of coconut milk, rosewater, and distilled water, respectively. An experiment. But I wanted to see if anyone else had done it before.


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=460180


----------



## herackonchiasa (Oct 15, 2014)

I was guided by other soapers on here and fb that a preservative would need to be used , like suttocide A.


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 15, 2014)

Adding milks to liquid soap at dilution will create two problems - the issue of it going bad and the fats in the milk (whether cow, goat, coconut) will form a layer floating on the top since they are not saponified. Adding food products as dilution water is really just asking for trouble.


----------



## lsg (Oct 15, 2014)

I agree, if I wanted to add milk to the soap, I would do it when making the paste.   I would not advise using fruit juices or milk as a dilution agent.  I am thinking this would make your diluted liquid soap susceptible to mold and bacteria growth.


----------

